# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Acropora >  Acropora palifera

## João M Monteiro

Luz: forte
Corrente: forte

Coral resistente, dentro do género Acropora

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

_Nome: Acropora palifera

_Cor: Verde, Castanho, Beije

Dieta: Secreções produzidas pelas zooxanthaellae; predacção 

Agressividade: (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) - 3

Dificuldade: (1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) - 3

Iluminação : (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) - 4

Corrente: (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) - 4 / 5

Notas Gerais: Acropora com braços muito grossos, fortes e relativamente resistente. As colónias selvagens podem atingir tamanhos consideráveis pelo que deve ser colocada com espaço para crescer

----------

